# Machine/Ribber Compatability



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Does anyone own a Singer 360 that they have mounted a Studio SRP 60 ribber onto?.....It has to be this combination of machine and ribber only...
I just bought the above combo......Reading through the ribber manual ....and although I have every part and accessory that is supposed to come with it....I'm not seeing the 'ribber joiner' on the main bed that the ribber is supposed to slide into...In fact...I'm not even seeing the holes that this part is supposed to screw into......Now I have this sinking feeling.....I go searching for those 'compatibility charts' online.....One site has it as being compatible ...the other has only the SRP 60N as being compatible....Guess which one I must've seen beforehand......Then when I looked at pictures of the Singer/Studio 700....I see it would definitely fit that machine....
So now I'm left with trying to find an alternate solution to mount this ribber .....if there is one.....


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Tallie I think that the 60 will fit your machine.
I don't know for sure what the difference is between the 60 and the the 60N. I have it in my head that the 60N takes a carriage that does the Bird's Eye Double Jacquard and the 60 doesn't.
I have just rang Metropolitan to get the info for you...because they have sold these machines for years ....but unfortunately they are closed for their annual holiday.
I also think that you should have some connecter plates for the ribber, if I find out more I will let you know.
Sorry, that at this point I can't help.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> Tallie I think that the 60 will fit your machine.
> I don't know for sure what the difference is between the 60 and the the 60N. I have it in my head that the 60N takes a carriage that does the Bird's Eye Double Jacquard and the 60 doesn't.
> I have just rang Metropolitan to get the info for you...because they have sold these machines for years ....but unfortunately they are closed for their annual holiday.
> I also think that you should have some connecter plates for the ribber, if I find out more I will let you know.
> Sorry, that at this point I can't help.


Sue........So far what I do know....is that it won't mount the way the SRP 60 manual says to mount it....Even if I had the metal piece...there are no holes in the bed to mount it to........I cannot find a 60N manual to see how that ribber is mounted.......I looked at the SRP 50 manual and that one has a 'white Nylon Auxiliary' piece that mounts onto the bed....then the 'ribber joiner'(on the ribber) slides into that......but there is another upright piece of metal(the 'Ribber Stopper')that the 50 has.....and the 60 doesn't ....so I doubt if that will work....It might just throw the whole alignment off.....
I'd appreciate any information you can come up with.....Meanwhile I'm trying to find dealers here that can tell me if this is even possible..


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Tallie9 said:


> I cannot find a 60N manual to see how that ribber is mounted.


here
http://machineknittingetc.com/srp60n-ribber-machine-instruction-manual.html


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

MKEtc.com......Thankyou.....I don't know how I missed it...


----------



## effiemae (Feb 14, 2013)

Here is a list of Studio/Singer machines and accessaries,ribbers-
http://www.lacecarriage.com/studiomachines.htm


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Contact Jerry at Needle Tek in Washington and ask him or the woman who answers the Phone. Jerry is the U.S. distributor foe the SIngers/Studio etc. for decades and know everything and has the parts. You have to call, not write. There is a website.needletek.com


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

effiemae said:


> Here is a list of Studio/Singer machines and accessaries,ribbers-
> http://www.lacecarriage.com/studiomachines.htm


I've seen this...thankyou


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

euvid said:


> Contact Jerry at Needle Tek in Washington and ask him or the woman who answers the Phone. Jerry is the U.S. distributor foe the SIngers/Studio etc. for decades and know everything and has the parts. You have to call, not write. There is a website.needletek.com


Thankyou......I'm going to call him on Monday...


----------



## TheCountry Crafter (May 5, 2014)

The 60N mounted directly onto the bed with a screw. The 60 uses the white auxiliary mounts that the ribber slides into. If you have the 60 with the white pieces then I think it would work. I don't think the 60N will since you screw in directly. The only time I saw the 60N work was with the 700 machine. HTH 

Judy Goodwin


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

TheCountry Crafter said:


> The 60N mounted directly onto the bed with a screw. The 60 uses the white auxiliary mounts that the ribber slides into. If you have the 60 with the white pieces then I think it would work. I don't think the 60N will since you screw in directly. The only time I saw the 60N work was with the 700 machine. HTH
> 
> Judy Goodwin


My friend uses the 60N ribber with her Knitmaster/Singer 360. It is mounted onto the 360 with the Auxiliary plates that came with the ribber. It states in the ribber manual to remove the ribber holders and auxiliary plates if you are using a 700 machine. 
So Tallie if you know someone that has a 700 machine they will have the auxiliary plates that they don't need to use.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

TheCountry Crafter said:


> The 60N mounted directly onto the bed with a screw. The 60 uses the white auxiliary mounts that the ribber slides into. If you have the 60 with the white pieces then I think it would work. I don't think the 60N will since you screw in directly. The only time I saw the 60N work was with the 700 machine. HTH
> Judy Goodwin


Please look at my response to Sueknitter...


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> My friend uses the 60N ribber with her Knitmaster/Singer 360. It is mounted onto the 360 with the Auxiliary plates that came with the ribber. It states in the ribber manual to remove the ribber holders and auxiliary plates if you are using a 700 machine.
> So Tallie if you know someone that has a 700 machine they will have the auxiliary plates that they don't need to use.


As you already know I am trying to mount a Studio SRP60 to a Singer 360 
I have read through 3 Ribber Manuals (SRP50/SRP60/SRP60N)....to see just how these ribbers are mounted....and their differences...
I see no problem with mounting the L&R Auxiliary pieces to the bed...from the 50 and 60N....The 60 does not need these when it is mounted to the 700 machine as there is a manufactured piece or slot on the main bed that it fits into..
The glaring difference I see between the SRP60 and the other 2 ribbers is the absence of a 'Ribber Stopper'.....This is an upright metal piece that sits slightly behind and to the left(or right) of the 'Ribber Joiner' on both ends of the ribber.....Its function is to butt up against those 'Auxiliary pieces' and act as a stop.....When the 60 is mounted onto the 700...these stop pieces are not necessary ......I am not sure if their absence is problematic for the 360..
I will call Jerry at Needle-Tek on Monday.....and ask if it is possible to mount this SRP60 to the Singer360........If not...I'll be selling a ribber..


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

This make of machines is always confusing. First you have all the different names for the same model of machine and then you have the fact that some extras will fit one model of machine but not another.
I have looked at my SRP50 manual and I have ribber stoppers that press up against the auxiliary piece when mounting the ribber. I can't look at the ribber because its stored in the loft.
My friends SRP60N ribber seems to have ribber stoppers that are like you have described....sitting behind and to the left/right.
I have downloaded a SRP60 manual (which is hard to see) and it seems to have neither the auxiliary plates nor the ribber stoppers. Because these are missing I'm presuming this ribber is the newer one of the three and was made to fit the 700 machine that came after the 360. The 700 not needing auxiliary plates.
I have looked at a video showing how to adjust a SRP60 ribber and it looks (could be wrong) that this ribber has a stop that is similar to a Brothers/copied from Brother. This is just a prominent button/head (I don't know how to describe it) at the end of the ribber bed.
Let us know what the expert tells you Tallie. It will be nice to have this extra knowledge for anyone else that has the need for it.
Sue.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> This make of machines is always confusing. First you have all the different names for the same model of machine and then you have the fact that some extras will fit one model of machine but not another.
> I have looked at my SRP50 manual and I have ribber stoppers that press up against the auxiliary piece when mounting the ribber. I can't look at the ribber because its stored in the loft.
> My friends SRP60N ribber seems to have ribber stoppers that are like you have described....sitting behind and to the left/right.
> I have downloaded a SRP60 manual (which is hard to see) and it seems to have neither the auxiliary plates nor the ribber stoppers. Because these are missing I'm presuming this ribber is the newer one of the three and was made to fit the 700 machine that came after the 360. The 700 not needing auxiliary plates.
> ...


I will definitely post the result of all this.....
As for your last paragraph.....I have never seen the video....but I am sitting here with the SRP60 and the Manual....and I can assure you that there is nothing on this ribber that would be considered a 'ribber stopper'


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Tallie9 said:


> I will definitely post the result of all this.....
> As for your last paragraph.....I have never seen the video....but I am sitting here with the SRP60 and the Manual....and I can assure you that there is nothing on this ribber that would be considered a 'ribber stopper'


This is what I was looking at........
http://www.allbrands.com/products/3571-silver-reed-srp60n-4-5mm-gauge-ribber-attachment-s

The white button/head on the left is what I thought could be the stopper. The Brother ribbers have a metal button/screw head in a similar place.
Scroll down to see it.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> This is what I was looking at........
> http://www.allbrands.com/products/3571-silver-reed-srp60n-4-5mm-gauge-ribber-attachment-s
> The white button/head on the left is what I thought could be the stopper. The Brother ribbers have a metal button/screw head in a similar place.
> Scroll down to see it.


That doesn't even look like my ribber....and yes..mine has Studio SRP60 on it ....Must be a different production model.....Here's a pic of my 'ribber joiner'
There is no 'ribber stopper' on it...


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have an answer to my problem....I first have to thank Euvid for suggesting Needle-Tek....because a very nice lady there(Bea) told me that in order to mount the SRP60 ribber onto the Singer 360 ....you have to use a 'special Adapter Kit'......Apparently the manufacturer of this particular ribber model made an oops....and quickly came out with this 'adapter kit' to rectify the problem....So....Needle-Tek is sending me the Adapter Kit...I am thrilled!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Tallie9 said:


> I have an answer to my problem....I first have to thank Euvid for suggesting Needle-Tek....because a very nice lady there(Bea) told me that in order to mount the SRP60 ribber onto the Singer 360 ....you have to use a 'special Adapter Kit'......Apparently the manufacturer of this particular ribber model made an oops....and quickly came out with this 'adapter kit' to rectify the problem....So....Needle-Tek is sending me the Adapter Kit...I am thrilled!


Just thought I'd post an update.........Rec'd the 'special Adapter Kit' from Needle-Tek......which I cannot use....because the 360 has no threaded holes or slot to mount the parts to.......Very disappointed....


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Can you post a pic of the 'adapter'?


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

MKEtc.com said:


> Can you post a pic of the 'adapter'?


Here's the pictures for the 'Adapter Mounting Plates' and 'instruction sheet'......Also a picture showing the Singer 360 ...that obviously has no machined holes and slot....to mount the above plates to....
The above mounting plates and the SRP60 ribber that I have can be mounted onto the 600 or 700 knitting machines but not on the 360.....So...the ribber is up for sale...


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Have 700 and 560 models and they are same as yours - only slotted holes. There are mounting brackets (shown in 50 and 60N manuals but not in 60 manual) to mount it. Take screw out and slide in under bed. then screw goes thru slotted hole after ribber is in place.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

MKEtc.com said:


> Have 700 and 560 models and they are same as yours - only slotted holes. There are mounting brackets (shown in 50 and 60N manuals) to mount it. Take screw out and slide in under bed. then screw goes thru slotted hole after ribber is in place.


As I explained earlier.....the SRP 50/60N ribbers have a 'ribber stopper' on them that butts up against that 'Auxiliary Mounting Bracket'.......The SRP60 does not......so I can't use those...


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Guess Needletek misunderstood - She sent bracket for SRP60 mounting that wouuld use the stoppers shown in your picture. Should have asked her for stopper for SRP50/60N that mounts to ribber. Looks like you could remove the current mount and replace it. I guess selling it is another option if you're frustrated.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

MKEtc.com said:


> Guess Needletek misunderstood - She sent bracket for SRP60 mounting that wouuld use the stoppers shown in your picture. Should have asked her for stopper for SRP50/60N that mounts to ribber. Looks like you could remove the current mount and replace it. I guess selling it is another option if you're frustrated.


No.....the metal bracket that Needle-Tek sent me would work to mount the SRP60 to either of your machines(plus a few others) ... without the need for a 'ribber stopper' on the ribber itself..
When mounting the other ribbers(SRP 50/60)..that have the 'ribber stoppers' on them...you'd have to use those white plastic 'Auxiliary Plates' for mounting those ribbers...
Can you take a picture of the back of your ribber( close-up of the mounting bracket and ribber stopper)?.....I need to see if it is possible to swap this out.....The manuals don't give you this back-side view.....If it's do-able...then I would also have to buy the white plastic Auxiliary Plates....


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll take one out tonite when I get home. I've always been confused about the SRP60 oddball. Heard of them but don't think I've ever had one. Beninning to wonder if ribber brackets are also different. Pics will tell


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

After taking out all the machines and ribbers, I'm gonna have to say no. The machines that take the SRP60 have cutout as shown below. The rise and fall unit is also different. That means you would need the rise and fall units, the stopper, and the auxilary mounting bracket. Hope the pics clear it up. Never had the SRP60 before but have seen this discussion many times before. Pulled out all std gauge machines - 560 (singer), 500 and 328 didnt have cutout for bracket but 580 and 700 did. I don't have a 360 but based on your pictures, I believe the charts are incorrect. Sorry about that.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

MKEtc.com said:


> After taking out all the machines and ribbers, I'm gonna have to say no. The machines that take the SRP60 have cutout as shown below. The rise and fall unit is also different. That means you would need the rise and fall units, the stopper, and the auxilary mounting bracket. Hope the pics clear it up. Never had the SRP60 before but have seen this discussion many times before. Pulled out all std gauge machines - 560 (singer), 500 and 328 didnt have cutout for bracket but 580 and 700 did. I don't have a 360 but based on your pictures, I believe the charts are incorrect. Sorry about that.


Thanks for posting.....Now you see my dilemna....Now you see why it is just more practical to sell the SRP60....The machines it will fit...with the brackets I have... are: 550/560/580/600/700/740......They don't all have to have the cutout in the bed to be able to mount......Not sure about the 500 ....but with the 328 you could probably mount the SRP50 or 60N on it...
Well this has been my indoctrination into the Singer360...I now know more about a ribber(that I cannot use) than is necessary ....I have finished deep cleaning/oiling the main bed and carriage..It's all reassembled..The 'drums' now move freely/easily.. When I bought this machine...the carriage was jammed in the middle of the bed.....It took 2 hours to get it off the bed....all because those drums were frozen....I am getting ready to test drive it....but since I've never used a Singer...I've got alot of manual reading to do....It came with all the tools and pieces it should have...and punchcards .....What I don't have is a knit contour pattern to test that....although it did come with the gauge rulers for it....
Thank you all for your input...


----------



## clairedrennan (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello!

Thank you so much for sharing this thread. I am now dealing with a similar issue. My question; in order to take advantage of your research, how can I tell which ribber I have?

SRP-50
SRP-60
SRP-60N

I purchased this ribber together with a Studio 360 and it came with the SRP-50 instruction manual. However I have begun to realize that something is not quite right after finding that the auxiliary pieces were missing, ordering them, installing them, and finding that the tongue on the ribber doesn't go in.

The lady I purchased it from got it from a lady who passed away and bequeathed her collection to our club. Pieces may have been mixed up or maybe it was always wrong, who knows? The lady who sold from me never used the ribber so....

So how can I tell which one of these I have, I don't see a number anywhere, it only says Studio 360.

Please help!

Also, I have these random silver pieces that I am not sure what they are (3rd pic)


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry to say, looks like you're in the same boat as Tallie9 - Looks like SRP60 based on brackets.


----------



## clairedrennan (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh, lord, are you sure!? 

So the verdict was no good, right? This one will only work with a higher number knitter, right?


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Not having one, I cannot say for sure but based on rest of thread, If you only have a slotted hole then it's not gonna work.


----------



## clairedrennan (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you again for your help.

Now I thought to look at the carriage for the number, and it says SRP-322! (Why this did not occur to me earlier I will just chalk up to being a beginner)

Here it says these are compatible ribbers for the studio 360:

SRP20/50/60N
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/StudioModelNumber.php

Fiddlesticks!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

clairedrennan......Had to do a little research before responding..
You said that on the front of your ribber it reads "Studio 360".. If that is correct...then the ribber should mount to your 360 main bed...
Here's the problem....In your first picture....someone took off the original hardware....and put on hardware that looks to be SRP50 hardware...but it isn't even complete....Apparently they encountered a problem.....It didn't work!
Either the hardware in the second..or..third picture is the correct hardware....Do you have a matching set(2) for either? ...If you have a pair....those are probably the ones on the ribber originally....
Take your new 'Auxiliary pieces'....and see if they will work with the hardware in the #2 pic...or #3 pic.....Even if they don't fit....it might just mean that you have the wrong 'Aux pieces'...
I have been unable to locate an SRP360 manual...which would help considerably...
As for you saying that the ribber carriage is an SRP322...try it out on the ribber bed......I do not know for sure if it's compatible.....but it is possible that it could be....

Like you..I acquired my machine from a death sale...The husband told me that his wife made a few swatches and that was it....She never tried the ribber....but if she had....she would've realized that there were no mounting plates and that the SRP60 was not compatible with the 360.....Whoever sold this to her had to know they were incompatible....Luckily I paid next to nothing.....so I wasn't upset....just disappointed..


----------



## clairedrennan (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you for your reply!

So am I to understand that the ribber carriage and bed may be of different numbers? The ribber bed only says studio. It came with the SRP-50 manual, which isn't decisive but is likely to indicate it is the correct one, I suppose.

It is the ribber carriage that says SRP-322. I assumed the are a set, no?

The lady who sold me the machine purchased the bronze connecting cams which I then installed. I tried to put on the silver ones you mentioned (yes I have the set) but while it seemed like maybe there is a way, I could not get them to come on and the internet was no help. Also, those (silver cams) are definitely not SRP-50 but I will have another look at them to see if the tongue matches the SRP-50 auxiliary pieces I purchased. Who knows!

It also looked like maybe I could use the bronze cams that I have (which seemingly are different from the SRP-50 bronze cams as they do not fit in the auxiliary pieces) and hang them from the top of the knitter, maybe with a screw on top of the screw hole. The distance seems right. However, I couldn't get them to fit on the stand or get the second one on.

Anyhoo!

Questions: Do ribber and ribber carriage have the same number?
How can I put these silver things on the ribber?
Where can I find SRP-50 cams?

Thank you very very much!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

clairedrennan said:


> Questions: #1 Do ribber and ribber carriage have the same number?
> #2 How can I put these silver things on the ribber?
> #3 Where can I find SRP-50 cams?
> 
> ...


----------



## clairedrennan (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks! Internet reveals no SRP-22 manual, if that is what I am dealing with. SRP-50 manual doesn't include any description of the cams and how they are attached.

Also, it seems that the SRP-322 and Studio 360 are not compatible anyway.
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/StudioModelNumber.php

Thank you again for your help!


----------

